# KDS Advanced day - Stone Chip Repair and Orange Peel removal - 23rd June 2013



## -Simon-

KDS Advanced day

Stone Chip Repair and Orange Peel removal

Advanced Event Sunday 23rd June 2013

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Group sessions with Kelly, Kons, Paul, Steve, and Roy on DA










Steve's group getting some hands on with rotary hardware










Live demo from Kelly on a sticky Honda










Steve reveals the correction










A future pro?



















Paul reviews progress on his test panel with the group










Kons demos some Makita correction


*What:*

A day dedicated to the fine art of stone chip repair and orange peel removal with the master detailer *Kelly Harris* and his expert team.

Numbers will be strictly limited to 15 trainees, each will be allocated a 1/4 panel, with a trainer on each panel. Kelly will be leading from the front providing demos, guidance and assessing techniques and results throughout the day.

In addition to this unique opportunity to learn some truly incredible skills, in one of the first hands on group events I have seen, Kelly will be putting together *a wet sanding starter kit *for each trainee consisting of a soft wet sanding block, a hard wet sanding block and a selection of various grades of paper to take away...As far as I'm aware these materials are normally only available in bulk...

Refreshments will be provided throughout the day and in line with tradition you will have the chance to try a different pizza from the local Pizzeria  


*Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*

*When:*

10am-4pm Sunday 23rd June 2013

*Where:*

KDS Gillingham

*Cost:*

As discussed this is a very special event, and numbers have been heavily restricted to ensure the most hands on experience possible as is the overriding aim for all the KDS Events, the cost has therefore been set at *£120-00* for the day.

Please make payments through Paypal to Kelly at [email protected] and please remember to include your DW username so that we can ID you. If you are local please feel free to pay by cash.

*Pre-booked:*


Tony Trucker - (paid in full)- Pronto's temptation 
Clyde - (paid in full) - Vegetarian special (no mushrooms)
P3ng - (paid in full) - Hawaiian
Simon Butler - (paid c.o.d) - South of the border
Curlymanden - (Paid in full)- Meat feast 
Fox_GB - (paid in full) - Hawaiian 
Wess - (paid in full) - Meat feast
GRC - (paid in full) - Sweet chili chicken
Boostjuncky86 - (paid in full) - Meat feast
Z4-35i - (paid in full) - Hawaiian 
Andrew Duggan - (paid in full) - Farmhouse classic
Andrew Duggan +1 - (paid in full) - The Mexican
Paul Greer - (paid in full) - Meat feast
Marcos999 - (paid in full) - Mexican 
JayA3sline - (paid in full) - Chicken BBQ

Reserves:

1. Karl Woods

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS FIRST ADVANCED EVENT HAS BEEN PRE-BOOKED BY KDS ALUMNI - HOWEVER PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE ADDED TO THE RESERVES LIST SHOULD ADDITIONAL PLACES COME FREE. 
ANY RESERVES NOT INCLUDED WILL BE GIVEN PRIORITY FOR KDS ADVANCED II :doublesho

*If you really can't wait please don't forget Kelly will be running wetsanding training at Waxstock:*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300507


----------



## JayA3sline

Any more spaces available? Not sure if the 15 space is reserved or not?


----------



## -Simon-

JayA3sline said:


> Any more spaces available? Not sure if the 15 space is reserved or not?


I am just awaiting some feed back re space 15...but if you would like to be the first reserve please let me know :thumb:


----------



## JayA3sline

-Simon- said:


> I am just awaiting some feed back re space 15...but if you would like to be the first reserve please let me know :thumb:


Yes please.


----------



## Z4-35i

Looking forward to it, let us know when you'd like our pizza choices?


----------



## -Simon-

Z4-35i said:


> Looking forward to it, let us know when you'd like our pizza choices?


:lol: anyone who hasn't let me know their choice of pizza please feel free to do so by PM!

*Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*


----------



## JayA3sline

Think there should be a vacant position somewhere as I NEED this training!


----------



## -Simon-

JayA3sline said:


> Think there should be a vacant position somewhere as I NEED this training!


Place 15 is yours as soon as PayPal confirmation received from Kelly


----------



## JayA3sline

All paid. 
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID11Y132959W123963W)
JayA3sline - Jamie - chicken BBQ


----------



## -Simon-

*Wow guys....only one week to go....this has come around really quickly *

Just a quick reminder to those lucky attendees please:


bring your polisher
do not arrive too early
only park in the bays out side of KDS
remember to have fun :detailer:

This event was largely pre booked but I would be delighted to run another if there is demand from DW members :thumb: So don't forget to let me know if you would like a spot at the next Advanced Event.


----------



## Karl woods

This event was largely pre booked but I would be delighted to run another if there is demand from DW members :thumb: So don't forget to let me know if you would like a spot at the next Advanced Event.[/QUOTE]

Yes please put my name down .


----------



## -Simon-

Karl woods said:


> This event was largely pre booked but I would be delighted to run another if there is demand from DW members :thumb: So don't forget to let me know if you would like a spot at the next Advanced Event.


Yes please put my name down

Added :thumb:


----------



## wess

Not long now can't wait it's going to be a great day


----------



## egon

Oooh, next year deffo...latest addition to the egon clan it eating all my time so maybe when i've got the wife to go back to work....


----------



## -Simon-

Ok guys, 

Just to let you know we have an Autosmart trainee in attendance so please pm me if you would like him to bring along any product? :thumb:

Cheers


Simon


----------



## -Simon-

One more sleep to go :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

Looking forward to it. Lots of paint chips on both our cars that need tackling properly.


----------



## Hercs74

Enjoy people... Wish I could be there however I'm in the Mediterranean for 3 weeks... Maybe next time.. No doubt someone will feedback on the coarse, which will I have no doubt be awesome.....!!!!!


----------



## Marcos999

Looking forward to it. Unfortunately my car is stuck in the drive with a sheet over it due to the sunroof being broken open so I'll be in the mother-in-law's Yaris. Don't laugh!


----------



## Marcos999

I can wet sand!!:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

A big thanks to Simon, Kelly and team for another enlightening training day.

Looking forward to trying out the new skills and techniques on our old Jeep first and then if I'm feeling brave the Z4.

I'm also going to get some better or should that be proper 'panel wipe' after today's demo


----------



## GRC

Thank you Simon, Kelly & Team for a great training day.


----------



## -Simon-

Wow...what a brilliant day...tbh I'm absolutely cream crackered...so much fantastic information, wonderful company, and hands on experience...

Down loaded the photo's all 210 :thumb:

Just need a couple of days to review....

Thanks to Kelly and the team for the first Wet Sanding Group day:


----------



## Fox_GB

Another great and knowledgable day at KDS. Thank you for the opportunity :buffer:


----------



## P3NG

*Thank you*

Just wanted to say thank you to Kelly, Kons, Paul, Steve and Simon for another great day. Learnt a lot from everybody, and thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge. Also good to meet the DW members.

Looking forward to the next meeting......Hoping to see you all at Waxstock! :wave:


----------



## Clyde

Simon thanks for organising and thanks to Kelly and his team. Fantastic day, learnt loads as always. Shame I had to leave when I did 

The pre cleanser/panel wipe demo was a real eye opener!


----------



## JayA3sline

Just got rid of a test bonnet, looks like ill be visiting my local scrappy again for another bonnet! I agree with Simon, absolutely knackered but what a informative day, very hands on.

Thanks all, nice to put some faces to usernames.

P.S I'd like to see the photos when they're reviewed please Simon.


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys,

Just to let you know I plan to get the photos up tonight!

Wonder if everyone spotted this?

http://www.detailing world.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4162198#post4162198

As one of the selected few who have seen a side by side demo, thought you might like to add your thoughts to the poll


----------



## wess

Yet again i leave KDS with some very strong knowlegde all i need to do now is practice practice practice and hopefully i can get my technique alot quicker and better. 

The panel wipe demo was crazy definatly on my list of products to get.
i look forward to the photo's which i am sure their will be some good ones.

it was nice to meet up with everyone and yet again team KDS is a real eye opener.

thanks to Kelly and his team i will be back maybe for some one to one.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Marcos999 said:


> I can wet sand!!:thumb:


you mean I can wet sand CORRECTLY :thumb:

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> you mean I can wet sand CORRECTLY :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Or correct correctly.....:lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> Or correct correctly.....:lol:


Thats another training course :thumb:

kelly


----------



## P3NG

*"I stand corrected"*

Correcting a corrected vehicle that has not been correctly corrected could possibly result in unintended correction that did not warrant correction, even though the intended correction that was required in the first place was corrected.

Correcting corrections correctly, is a matter of technique, experience, patience and the right tools. Kelly, correct me if I am.......................


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

P3NG said:


> Correcting a corrected vehicle that has not been correctly corrected could possibly result in unintended correction that did not warrant correction, even though the intended correction that was required in the first place was corrected.
> 
> Correcting corrections correctly, is a matter of technique, experience, patience and the right tools. Kelly, correct me if I am.......................


correct

:lol::thumb:

kelly


----------



## BoostJunky86

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thats another training course :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Put my name down for that one too LOL :thumb:

Cheers again all, had a great day, felt like I learned a lot again! Good to practice under supervision, just a Shane we didnt get to finish our bonnet, would have been nice to get a verdict from the guys at KDS, but a comment of something like that's not a bad finish from Kons, well for a first attempt I'll take that!! Thanks again, till next time I guess, really tempted to save for a one-2-one course, really enjoyable, and very rewarding skill to have!


----------



## JayA3sline

Panel wipe purchased :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

JayA3sline said:


> Panel wipe purchased :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Ok, guys so here come the photos as promised. :thumb:










First order of the day tea 










Your arena awaits! Each trainee had an allocated section of panel for the days fun.










It was at least this big :lol:










Detailing's Yoda Mr Harris introduces the day's agenda.










We started out with some very orange peel paint....










And considered the theory behind wet sanding


----------



## -Simon-

Next up we reviewed some of the tools available to the detailer looking for that glass finish :thumb:










And discussed how some methods can remove more clear coat than others!




























Next up some handy work from Kons


----------



## -Simon-

Far less paint removed by hand...










Time to see what we've got....










Hmmm that's better :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Time to start practicing...working through 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 grit





































Someone's been busy.....



















Nice 50:50 :doublesho


----------



## -Simon-

No shortage of concentration from Clyde.










Looks alright from here mate :lol:



















The power of fillers....the shiny section has been wet sanded and fillers from a compound, pre wax cleanser, and wax added










Next up we looked at chemical stripping of the paint testing IPA, Eraser, body shop panel wipe, and thinners .....then finally Gtechniq's panel wipe...the only, and I mean only one to remove all the oils and fillers was the Gtechniq product.....I have witnesses


----------



## -Simon-

Back to work boys!





































After a lot of hard graft we started to polish back the shine...










Patrick breaks down after the Gtecniq Panel Wipe reveals he still has some more work to do


----------



## -Simon-

Eventually dropped the DAS and picked up the Big Foot :thumb:










Clyde gets some expert tips from Paul.










Patrick demonstrates the Flex gangnam style


----------



## -Simon-

Here comes the shine....










Plenty of opportunity to try different machines..



















And compounds :thumb:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Great results :doublesho



















I love the glass finish :argie:


----------



## -Simon-

We wrapped up with a look at stone chip repair and a very honest discussion on just how difficult/impossible this can be!



















Kons demonstrates the twisted paper method


----------



## -Simon-

*What a fantastic day! I can honestly say this was the best group event I have coordinated to date....

A massive thanks to our host Kelly, his in house team Paul and Kons...and of course to the guest trainer Steve....absolutely brilliant work guys.

And not to forget a big thanks to the alumni..you guys rock :lol:

Hope you enjoyed Rick's photos :wave:

*


----------



## -Simon-

*Any one interested in joining a reserve list for the next advanced event please let me know :buffer:

And if you simply can't wait don't miss the chance to join Kelly at Waxstock

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300507

*


----------



## AS Simon

Thanks to Kelly and his team and of course Simon for getting us all together for another great day, can't wait to try my new skills at wet sanding, hard going but rewarding.
Thanks again


----------



## Marcos999

Kelly @ KDS said:


> you mean I can wet sand CORRECTLY :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Thanks again Kelly for these courses. For car lovers these are life skills you're teaching!


----------



## JayA3sline

-Simon- said:


> *Any one interested in joining a reserve list for the next advanced event please let me know :detailer:
> 
> And if you simply can't wait don't miss the chance to join Kelly at Waxstock
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300507
> 
> *


Add me to the reserve list please, great pictures! Awesome!


----------



## Clyde

Guys anyone thinking about doing this course DON'T, just get it booked!! 

Simon, Rick cauptured the day really well with his pictures


----------



## Z4-35i

Clyde said:


> Guys anyone thinking about doing this course DON'T, just get it booked!!
> 
> Simon, Rick cauptured the day really well with his pictures


+1 Best course to date for hands on training :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Z4-35i said:


> +1 Best course to date for hands on training :thumb:


Very simple reason for that , the smaller the group gets the more time teachers have with each pupil and the pupils have an area to their own. :buffer:

without pushing the one to one courses i hold , the hands on training steps up a to a new level , obvious when its just me and one pupil for 1-4 days.

I devote my whole long day (sometimes 9-10 hours) with the pupil and they can ask and be trained on what they desire.

I think its best simon does not do such a course as i think i will kill him :lol:
had many pupils say they have enjoyed and learnt a lot but need a rest afterwards and time to take it all in and for the arms legs and back to have a rest.

On the note of smaller groups ,and as this come up a few times on past large group training days , KDS can train a mini group of like minded / DW members, this will reduce the cost for each pupil and still get great training and hands on .

Groups of 4 would be the right amount of pupils , for say me and kons to train , 2 teachers to 4 pupils .

kelly


----------



## BoostJunky86

That sounds cool!!


----------



## JayA3sline

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Very simple reason for that , the smaller the group gets the more time teachers have with each pupil and the pupils have an area to their own. :buffer:
> 
> without pushing the one to one courses i hold , the hands on training steps up a to a new level , obvious when its just me and one pupil for 1-4 days.
> 
> I devote my whole long day (sometimes 9-10 hours) with the pupil and they can ask and be trained on what they desire.
> 
> I think its best simon does not do such a course as i think i will kill him :lol:
> had many pupils say they have enjoyed and learnt a lot but need a rest afterwards and time to take it all in and for the arms legs and back to have a rest.
> 
> On the note of smaller groups ,and as this come up a few times on past large group training days , KDS can train a mini group of like minded / DW members, this will reduce the cost for each pupil and still get great training and hands on .
> 
> Groups of 4 would be the right amount of pupils , for say me and kons to train , 2 teachers to 4 pupils .
> 
> kelly


Where do I sign! :doublesho


----------



## wess

JayA3sline said:


> Where do I sign! :doublesho


Same here where do we sign


----------



## Clyde

I'd be interested in this at some point too


----------



## -Simon-

JayA3sline said:


> Where do I sign! :doublesho





wess said:


> Same here where do we sign





Clyde said:


> I'd be interested in this at some point too


Bear with us guys.....Kelly is currently fully booked but we will be coming out to you with more training options very soon :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

Looks like it was a really good day, and you all learned a great deal, can someone elaborate on the panel wipe test results and what was involved, or is it a bit of a secret.


----------



## BoostJunky86

No secrets mate! Basically the only product shown to actually remove all/nearly all of the fillers/polishes etc of the panel was the panel wipe from Gtechniq, thinners l,bodyshop panel wipes, eraser etc did almost nothing.


----------



## Fox_GB

BoostJunky86 said:


> No secrets mate! Basically the only product shown to actually remove all/nearly all of the fillers/polishes etc of the panel was the panel wipe from Gtechniq, thinners l,bodyshop panel wipes, eraser etc did almost nothing.


I got the price slightly wrong, it's £8.99 for a small bottle of 250ml and 13.99 for 500ml (the size Kelly had) but obviously worth it if you want a true correction.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I will get my thinking cap on about training , i have a one 2 one pupil that wishes to come back for little refresher first then i get ideas and dates for mini groups .

Also this could be valid from sundays training for the pupils to read

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310395&page=4

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I will get my thinking cap on about training , i have a one 2 one pupil that wishes to come back for little refresher first then i get ideas and dates for mini groups .
> 
> Also this could be valid from sundays training for the pupils to read
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=310395&page=4
> 
> Kelly


Thanks Kelly,

Think there will be plenty of interest in this, myself included....maybe need to work on my stamina though :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

This is a nice photo of the pupils



kelly


----------



## Clyde

Who's not paying attention in the back there


----------



## -Simon-

Clyde said:


> Who's not paying attention in the back there


That'll be Tony Trucker....bad boy :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> That'll be Tony Trucker....bad boy :lol:


i going to say that he is eyeing up another pupil 

Still i did not realise it was tony ?

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Just in case any alumni missed this.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311430

Epic stuff :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*Anyone interested in joining the last, very limited edition event of 2013 please follow this link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4253663#post4253663:thumb:*


----------

